# Who has stock of...



## bjorncoetsee (24/5/18)

Who has stock of Joyetech evic primo mini and also Siren v2?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Who has stock of Joyetech evic primo mini and also Siren v2?


One silver Siren 2 left here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/Clearomizer-At...-clearomisers/Digiflavor-Siren-2-24mm-MTL-RTA

and the Primo Mini in Black or Silver here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/mods/regulated-mods/joyetech-evic-primo-se-80w-mod

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (27/6/18)

Anybody here in SA that can assist me in getting a silicone sleeve black for my Squid Industries Double Barrel. I can order from the US but for one sleeve plus shipping is hellish ridiculously expensive so a no go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

